# Seresto Collars on Pregnant Dogs



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

My LGD is very early pregnant, and I was curious if anybody leaves their Seresto collar on their pregnant dogs. I can't seem to find much online, and my vet isn't sure if it's safe or not. So, does anybody have experience with this. This is about all I could find, but I would prefer to have more than one opinion.


https://www.justanswer.com/dog-health/b9p77-egan-seresto-collar-safe-stella-pregnant-dog.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it cold where you are? Why not take it off while pregnant.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Remove it.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i also say remove, it you can always wash her in dawn soap if she gets fleas...


----------



## BV Farms (Apr 12, 2020)

Thankyou all for your replies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Play it safe and remove it but I didn’t even think about the collar when my dog was pregnant and kept hers on. Everything was fine but that doesn’t exactly mean every out come would be like that


----------

